# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Poparzenie ręki kwasem mrówkowym.

## MacKol

Ostatnio w laboratorium wylał mi się na rękę kwas mrówkowy. Został ślad. 
Od razu po wypadku dużą ilością wody przemyłem rękę i posypałem sodą oczyszczoną.
Zdjęcie: http://www.picshot.pl/pfiles/130665/kwas.JPG

Proszę o pomoc.

----------

